# Apple Mail & RSS sur iPhone ?



## Disia (12 Février 2010)

Salut 

J'utilise Apple Mail pour consulter mes fils RSS sur mon ordinateur et j'aimerais savoir s'il y a une application qui se synchroniserait avec ce logiciel ? C'est à dire retrouver la liste des flux RSS et leur contenu présents sur mon ordinateur directement sur mon iPhone.

Après avoir fouillé l'App Store, je n'ai rien trouvé de convaincant à part Pro RSS Reader et Byline. Mais l'un comme l'autre ne font pas ce que je recherche.

Des idées ? Merci


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

Disia a dit:


> Après avoir fouillé l'App Store, je n'ai rien trouvé de convaincant à part Pro RSS Reader et Byline. Mais l'un comme l'autre ne font pas ce que je recherche.


si vous utilisez Google Reader pour lire les flux, vous pouvez ensuite synchroniser avec Pro RSS.


----------



## Disia (13 Février 2010)

Salut, merci de ta réponse 

J'ai jeté un oeil à Google Reader mais j'avoue que je bloque... donc, il faudrait que je gère mes flux RSS avec Google Reader et que je les importe dans Apple Mail, puis dans Pro RSS Reader ? Malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire l'importation dans Apple Mail qui ne gère apparemment pas le fichier OPML que Google propose pour l'import/export des flux. Quand bien même on peut sélectionner Google dans les préférences RSS d'Apple Mail, cela ne change apparemment rien et aucune solution ne semble être proposée pour importer des flux ?


----------



## twinworld (13 Février 2010)

non non, faut pas importer dans Mail. Moi je les lis directement sur la page de Google Reader dans une fenêtre de mon navigateur.


----------



## twinworld (22 Février 2010)

je crois que je viens de comprendre l'utilité de ce que vous cherchiez à obtenir. 

Aujourd'hui, je me suis abonné à une série de flux RSS. Je voudrais qu'ils apparaissent dans Mail, jusque là, pas de problème. Mais ensuite, tout comme vous, je voudrais que Mail de l'ordi soit synchronisé avec le Mail de l'iPhone, y compris pour les flux.

ça fait bien deux heures que j'ai essayé diverses variantes : 
- abonnement au flux dans Mail => création d'une boîte aux lettres intelligente pour trier les articles RSS => A l'aide d'Automator, création d'un script qui envoie les flux RSS de la BAL intelligente vers une adresse mail quelconque. ça a marché une fois, mais après, il a plus rien voulu savoir. 

- abonnement au flux, puis bidouillage avec MobileMe, mais MobileMe permet de synchroniser tout, sauf les RSS (ce qui est assez plouc).

- abonnement aux flux via Google Reader puis tentative d'exportation vers un compte Gmail, mais là encore, on peut renvoyer à tout le monde (Facebook, Twitter, etc) mais pas à Gmail. 

Vous avez trouvé une solution ?


============

Je me réponds à moi-même. Il semblerait que j'aie trouvé une solution. 

1) abonnement au flux dans Mail.
2) création d'une règle de tri qui dit
2a) si l'une des conditions est remplie 
2b) type de message est "article RSS"
2c) déplacer le message vers "MobileMe".

ça doit sûrement fonctionner avec d'autres adresses. 

Je suis pas sûr que ça fonctionne automatiquement. Là, il a relevé, mais parce qu'à la création de la règle de tri, Mail demande s'il doit appliquer la règle. 

J'ai commencé par m'abonner à un flux. J'ai créé la règle. Il a relevé et transféré dans le compte MobileMe. Mais ensuite, je me suis abonné à un second flux et il n'y a pas eu de transfert automatique. J'ai dû modifier la règle, pour que Mail me demande une nouvelle fois s'il devait appliquer et à ce moment seulement, il a transféré les nouveaux articles du second abonnement. Je vais donc tester quelques jours pour voir si les flux sont relevés régulièrement et si les transferts se font ensuite rapidement. Je vous redis.


----------



## lifenight (23 Février 2010)

Sinon vu que vous préférez une application pour lire vos flux plutôt que d'aller sur la page Google reader, il y a l'application Gruml pour votre Mac, et ce sera syncro avec byline ou autre client iPhone ;-)


----------

